# Edward Tellers 10 Gigaton Nuclear Bomb Program



## FastTrax (Nov 5, 2022)

www.twitter.com/toughsf/status/1406341014155980808?lang=en

www.manhattanprojectvoices.org/oral-histories/edward-tellers-interview

www.thebulletin.org/2021/11/the-untold-story-of-the-worlds-biggest-nuclear-bomb/

www.rbth.com/opinion/2016/01/05/nuclear-overkill-the-quest-for-the-10-gigaton-bomb_556351

https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9310866

www.historynewsnetwork.org/article/181681

www.reddit.com/r/nuclearweapons/comments/egy7xc/was_there_a_special_secret_to_the_design-of_dr/

www.bigthink.com/the-future/more-powerful-nuclear-bomb/

www.fourmilab.ch/bombcalc/instructions.html

www.princeton.edu/~ota/disk2/1988/8838/883809.PDF

https://physics.stackexchange.com/q...to-contain-a-1-gigaton-nuclear-bomb-explosion

https://kardashev.fandom.com/wiki/Nuclear-weapon

www.wearethemighty.com/popular/edward-teller-10000-megaton-nuke/

https://blog.nuclearsecrecy.com/2012/09/12/in-search-of-a-bigger-boom/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edward_Teller

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nuclear_weapons_yield


----------



## Been There (Nov 6, 2022)

FastTrax said:


> www.twitter.com/toughsf/status/1406341014155980808?lang=en
> 
> www.manhattanprojectvoices.org/oral-histories/edward-tellers-interview
> 
> ...



Here is a nother story from the "Bulletin of the Atomic Scientists" that I found to be mind boggling because we can't imagine how much destruction some of these bombs will do if detonated. I hope I am not here to see it 

*Nuclear Bombs*


----------



## Tish (Nov 6, 2022)

@FastTrax Thank you for this, as scary as this is.
Those Fusion bombs are really brutal, I would like to believe these things have not been made yet, let alone tested, but I have my doubts about it.

So many secrets are kept from us.

I do not believe Teller, he was one smooth operator.


----------



## Been There (Nov 6, 2022)

Tish said:


> @FastTrax Thank you for this, as scary as this is.
> Those Fusion bombs are really brutal, I would like to believe these things have not been made yet, let alone tested, but I have my doubts about it.
> 
> So many secrets are kept from us.
> ...


I believe Teller. He may be a deranged scientist or a genius far beyond our comprehension, but damn, can you even imagine a 100 Gigaton nuclear or hydrogen bomb? Half the world’s population would be evaporated in a flash. This planet would likely be uninhabitable.


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 6, 2022)

IMHO if only MX style ICBM's were revived and T2/D3 style SLBM's with the maximum START Agreed warheads would be much faster and more effective then massive and very heavy gravity bombs dropped on an adversaries counterforce and/or counter value targets. Cruise missiles are much slower than land based and undersea based nuclear tipped ballistic missiles. CEP aside more lighter weight multi warhead missiles will accomplish the same if not more effective results with minimum warning. I feel the B2 and B52H should use their cruise missiles as first strike weapons for maximum EMP effect than ultra heavy gravity bombs.


----------

